# Went and Worked the AB this weekend a bit in Chicago....



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

!Tauren worked his heart out for me. 
We went in totally blind, were walked/talked through scenarios and off we went. We went for WTE, OBT and WST with NWDA. We got the WTE and OBT. The WTE was with a 48 in OB and a 50 (perfect score) in protection!! 
The WST was tougher for him and we missed a passing score by 8 points. Ugh. Next time for sure. 
By this time he was getting pretty tired of on/off the field with no bite but with FEDAB he got his ABTT as well. When it came time for the FEDAB WST he really lost it. He couldn't handle anymore mentally for OB so I stopped him mid test and left the field with him happily thinking he'd done amazing lol. I can't have asked for more from him all things considered. It's amazing how far he's come under Jim Caraway!
He's a great dog, handles just about anything thrown at him pretty well. Gotta tighten him up more though!
https://www.facebook.com/jim.caraway.50


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats, dont understand some of those abbreviations, but congrats.. 

did you go to the Chi Town Throw Down? in Bourbannais? or something different?

if you did go to that show, did the Protection Tournament ever happen?


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.nwdak9.com/WTE.html
http://www.nwdak9.com/OBT1.html

This is what we missed by 8 points. They really dinged me on the heel here. His heel he has his shoulder on my leg...and with his size, I have a difficult time walking right...got me hard on that....

He got perfect marks in protection I think...
http://www.nwdak9.com/WST.html


Here is the FedAb ABTT
ABTT
American Bulldog Temperament Test
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Testing Rules
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Dog must be on a fur saver collar or “linked” collar with a leash no longer than 4’-0” attached to the
‘dead’ ring.
2. No objects or food shall be allowed during the test.
3. Instructions given by the judge are to be obeyed at all times.
4. At any time, if the judge believes that the continuation of the test will overburden the dog physically
or mentally or allow for a dangerous situation, the judge may abort the continuation of the test.
5. The test is pass or fail; dog must successfully complete all exercises to pass.
6. Each individual exercise is run in succession and the team will stop after the completion of each
exercise for direction from the judge before continuing on to the next.
7. The handler and dog must pass each exercise to move onto the next. Any overly shy or overly
aggressive reaction will result in failure of the test, and will be judged accordingly by the FEDAB
official administering the test.
8. The handler may NOT
EXERCISE 1 – Neutral Stranger: (evaluates the dog’s reaction to passive socialization) A stranger
approaches the handler in a non-threatening manner and shakes hands, ignoring the dog, and engages
in a brief conversation. Alert behavior on the part of the dog is preferable, while indifference and social
interest is also permissible.
EXERCISE 2 – Friendly Stranger: (evaluates the dog’s social attraction) A stranger approaches in a
non-threatening manner and asks the handler if he/she can pet the dog and proceeds to talk to and pet
the dog briefly. Indifference, alert behavior, and social attraction are all acceptable reactions.
EXERCISE 3 – Neutral Stranger w/ dog on leash: (evaluates the handler’s control of the dog while on
leash and level of dog aggression) A stranger approaches the handler (whose dog is positioned at the
handler’s left) and walks by on the handler’s right w/ a dog on leash (“decoy” dog must be a neutral nonaggressive
dog). The handler’s dog may show curiosity, but indifference is ideal.
communicate verbally or physically with the dog at any time, unless instructed
to do so by the judge.
EXERCISE 4 – Object Stimulus: (evaluates the dog’s soundness in regards to visual stimulus) A
stranger approaches with an umbrella at his/her side and opens it when the dog and handler are within 5
ABTT
American Bulldog Temperament Test
feet and sets the umbrella on the ground. The handler may allow the dog to approach the umbrella and
investigate. The dog may show a reaction if quickly recovered (without handler help) but indifference is
ideal.
EXERCISE 5 – Noise Stimulus: (evaluates the dog’s soundness in regards to auditory stimulus) A
stranger approaches with a loud noise-making object (i.e. Jugs of rocks or coins, horn, etc.) and when the
handler and dog are within 5 feet makes the noise and sets it on the ground. The handler may allow the
dog to approach the noise-making object to investigate. The dog may show a reaction if quickly
recovered (without handler help) but indifference is ideal.
EXERCISE 6 – Tactile Stimulus: (evaluates the dog’s ability to recover from a change in footing) The
dog and handler walk over two areas of change in ground cover, beginning with an uneven surface (i.e.
chain link/ wire mesh) and followed by a slick surface (i.e. Plastic tarp, etc.). The dog may show a
reaction if quickly recovered (without handler help) but indifference is ideal.
EXERCISE 7 – Traffic Test: (evaluates the dog’s ability to be discretionary in protecting the handler)
The handler approaches a long line and attaches it to the dead ring of the dog’s collar, while leaving the
handler’s leash in place. While the handler and dog are in place 2 neutral people pass by, one jogging on
foot and one riding by on a bicycle/ motorcycle/ ATV. The dog may show interest but indifference is ideal.
On Exercises 8 and 9: Stranger is to wear hidden equipment as a precautionary measure.
EXERCISE 8 – Non-Aggressive stranger: (evaluate the dog’s ability to be discretionary in protecting
the handler) While the handler and dog are still in place with the long line and handler’s line attached to
the dog’s collar, a stranger approaches from approximately 30’ away in an non-threatening manner,
quickly and abruptly. Stranger does not make eye contact with the handler or dog, and then walks away
when within 5 feet of the end of the long line. The dog should ideally be very alert but should be able to
discern that there isn’t an immediate threat.
EXERCISE 9 –Aggressive stranger: (evaluates the dog’s ability to stand it’s ground and protect the
handler under threat) Immediately after exercise 8, stranger turns around from approximately 30’ away
and approaches in an direct and aggressive manner, making eye contact with the handler and yelling.
The dog should ideally be very alert, as well as show protective instincts towards its handler. The dog
must be at handler’s side or in front of handler at exercise completion.








And, to answer your question, it was the Chi-Town show. 
The tournament did happen...I think only 2 dogs??? Maybe wrong. But I know Tilman did his at like 11:20 at night. Were you there?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for that...

No, I was not there, I had several friends there, most of them left, due to the tournament starting so late, glad I did not go actually I thought it was going to start at about 2, and I would have been pissed off if I drive 2 hours and got there at 2pm, and had to wait around until 11:30 at night...

wasnt that a 3 day event?

A dog I did a lot of work with did win it though, when he was younger, I found out today.....musta beat the other dog


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, the person who won it legally knew she hadn't won it..and tried to give my friend the trophy. I hear it was pretty blatant. I didn't see it...but the stories are all the same.

The working events were horrifically unorganized. I couldn't believe it to be honest. Too much messing around, missing entry forms, they wind was bad so the sign up area kept moving..lol.....lots of running around to get information.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Karen Havins said:


> Well, the person who won it legally knew she hadn't won it..and tried to give my friend the trophy. I hear it was pretty blatant. I didn't see it...but the stories are all the same.
> 
> The working events were horrifically unorganized. I couldn't believe it to be honest. Too much messing around, missing entry forms, they wind was bad so the sign up area kept moving..lol.....lots of running around to get information.


PMed ya..


----------



## Heather Charnota (Mar 29, 2011)

It was never supposed to start at 2, it was always after conformation and trialing. We expected to be issuing 7-9 tests between two organizations so didn't think Wed run so late so were not as strict on start time when the weather came and blew us away literally well with people getting excited about actually titling their dogs and jumping in we trialed 19. I am never going to discourage people and send them away. We always run late as we offer a lot typically I'm sure you can remember people are so busy socializing they don't notice this year the weather had other ideas. We only had a dinner and meet and greet on Friday as our judge came from NC so unlike years past it was all moved to Sat. I learned slit about what we need and will definately be making changes but some if it was beyond our control with more dogs and bad weather I will not say that I wish I could have changed it or that I blame people for being upset I'm just saying I want the entire story told


----------



## Heather Charnota (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh and there were only 2,dogs in in advance but there was 5 dogs in the novice


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Heather Charnota said:


> Oh and there were only 2,dogs in in advance but there was 5 dogs in the novice


Yeah, I only knew about the one Tilman was in. 

Live and learn, too much going on on Saturday to get it all in in a timely manner to keep the folks happy. 

It's why we, even though we have the option, don't plan on more working events. It's more important to keep it on time a much as possible and make sure schedules don't get jacked. 

I know my biggest pet peeve was (other than the lack of paperwork) that we had dinner and socializing planned with a large group on saturday and we were unable to do that. On any given weekend, that's no biggie, but we only get the opportunity to see each other a few times a year, so it made the hit a little worse than if it was a local Texas show!


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

Karen - congratulations on your accomplishments for the weekend! I'm sure you'll get the WST next time when you come more prepared.

Regarding your other comments about the event. Knowing Heather and the high caliber of decoys and working judges she had at the show, I'd be hard pressed to believe the working events were anything to scoff at. Considering you are boasting about how you showed up totally blind, and then trialed your dog for 5 titles plus I'm sure did Iron dog and possibly 1 or 2 other fun events, I find it in *very poor taste* that you would have anything negative to say about the opportunity the show provided you to work and show off your dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Heather Charnota said:


> It was never supposed to start at 2, it was always after conformation and trialing. We expected to be issuing 7-9 tests between two organizations so didn't think Wed run so late so were not as strict on start time when the weather came and blew us away literally well with people getting excited about actually titling their dogs and jumping in we trialed 19. I am never going to discourage people and send them away. We always run late as we offer a lot typically I'm sure you can remember people are so busy socializing they don't notice this year the weather had other ideas. We only had a dinner and meet and greet on Friday as our judge came from NC so unlike years past it was all moved to Sat. I learned slit about what we need and will definately be making changes but some if it was beyond our control with more dogs and bad weather I will not say that I wish I could have changed it or that I blame people for being upset I'm just saying I want the entire story told


Heather...cool beans, was just wondering, I got just a little feedback, from a few different people. Obviously at least a couple were not happy, but that is how it goes...cant please everyone. 

I know how it goes..I was really surprised to hear it actually, as I always have thought you guys run good events..I am sure this was a good event, sounds like it, aside from the tournies starting so late..at least you guys made it happen, and didnt cancel it..

It is rough having all that stuff going on.


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Taryna Mitchell said:


> Karen - congratulations on your accomplishments for the weekend! I'm sure you'll get the WST next time when you come more prepared.
> 
> Regarding your other comments about the event. Knowing Heather and the high caliber of decoys and working judges she had at the show, I'd be hard pressed to believe the working events were anything to scoff at. Considering you are boasting about how you showed up totally blind, and then trialed your dog for 5 titles plus I'm sure did Iron dog and possibly 1 or 2 other fun events, I find it in *very poor taste* that you would have anything negative to say about the opportunity the show provided you to work and show off your dog.



First off...I don't believe I scoffed at a single thing. 
Second, my issue was not sticking to the schedule, thus possibly ruining my chances for the IronDog Top Dog award for 2012. Considering the work I have put in for that, I'm going to be pissed off if it's not resolved. 
I didn't do any fun events other than Hardest hitting which had to count for my IronDog...which may not actually count at all considering they had to run IronDog the next day and we had to leave. 

Not knocking the show, had a good time, wasn't happy with how the working event was run, being a show host myself, we have to show even if it's windy, because people have schedules to keep. That's my only complaint. Something she knew as I am sure by now she's heard the same complaint from others. We only do at our show what we can handle. We also missed out on things that evening that had been planned. When you drive more than 17 hours, that's disappointing.


----------



## Heather Charnota (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks guys.. no hard feelings I dont blame anyone for being upset I just had to express the other side of the story as there were other circumstances that added to it. Karen I am sure it will be resolved it should be and you have many people on your side fighthing in your favor. If I had once decision to make over that wekeend that would have been it. Really the issue really came down to the huge amount of dogs we had that decided to trial and because we didnt know ahead of time we did not plan accordingly. This is my 6th show and we have always done working events directly after conformation. When we got done with conformation and they were not done trialing I was shocked.. NEVER has this happened EVER lol. I would never tell anyone that they could not title their dog and I encouraged people to jump in if they felt they were ready this of course added paperwork and time for explanation. The wind didnt stop the events from happening it just caused a bit of turmoil for us to regroup and move on to plan B conformation without whole rings lol.. In the future we will split up the working events and trialing to two separate days to accomodate everyone.


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

Karen - I must have read your tone wrong...sorry about that. Just didn't like to see anyone give Heather a hard time after all the hard work she puts in to her and other's events. Glad you had a good time at the show!


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Heather Charnota said:


> thanks guys.. no hard feelings I dont blame anyone for being upset I just had to express the other side of the story as there were other circumstances that added to it. Karen I am sure it will be resolved it should be and you have many people on your side fighthing in your favor. If I had once decision to make over that wekeend that would have been it. Really the issue really came down to the huge amount of dogs we had that decided to trial and because we didnt know ahead of time we did not plan accordingly. This is my 6th show and we have always done working events directly after conformation. When we got done with conformation and they were not done trialing I was shocked.. NEVER has this happened EVER lol. I would never tell anyone that they could not title their dog and I encouraged people to jump in if they felt they were ready this of course added paperwork and time for explanation. The wind didnt stop the events from happening it just caused a bit of turmoil for us to regroup and move on to plan B conformation without whole rings lol.. In the future we will split up the working events and trialing to two separate days to accomodate everyone.



That would be cool then we could show and work! It felt weird to be away from conformation too!


----------

